# bikeshopwarehouse- any experience?



## john_rooker44 (Nov 2, 2011)

Was looking to get a bike at bikesdirect, but they were sold out of my size. I googled the bike I wanted, and that site came up. For what its worth, they also sell on Ebay.

I looked for reviews on the site but couldn't find any. Does anybody have any experience dealing with this company? Is it legit?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks like another site by the guy who ones bikesdirect and Bottechia - all the same stuff.


----------



## john_rooker44 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, it definitely looks that way but i've never heard of them, so am sort of hesitant to pull the trigger. If anybody else who has dealt with them can chime in and put my worries to rest, it would be much appreciated. 

I would of course much rather deal with bikesdirect since they are known, but they are all out of my size.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Kontact said:


> It looks like another site by the guy who ones bikesdirect and Bottechia - all the same stuff.


The fact that BikesDirect does NOT have OPs size but BikeShopWarehouse DOES would seem to indicate that the two sites are unrelated. Unless the owner is running two completely separate inventories, which would be beyond silly.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> The fact that BikesDirect does NOT have OPs size but BikeShopWarehouse DOES would seem to indicate that the two sites are unrelated. Unless the owner is running two completely separate inventories, which would be beyond silly.


Considering he also owns "Bottecchia USA", from which he sells direct, yet also on this other site, I think there is a good chance this is a third front. You'll note that this "discount" site sells "overrun" Mercier SC-1s for $30 more than Bikesdirect, which is all the motivation needed to be "out" on one site but "in stock" on another.

But maybe it is just another Florida based mail order bike business featuring the same list of Windsor, Dawes, Bottecchia and other brands that Mike has copyrighted for his other two direct sales businesses. And hey, they have Kestrel, too.


----------



## twobadfish (Jul 19, 2012)

For what it's worth, I was the original designer of that site (wildreason.com) (not the company listed in the footer) and it's run by the same owner of bikesdirect, with the same quality bikes. I think he wanted to target a slightly different demographic as well as provide stock that didn't have enough sizes/options to list on bikesdirect anymore. 

The other main difference was bsw has a phone number on it and customer service is run by a different guy. I don't think bikesdirect does; just email.


----------



## flovell (Jun 4, 2013)

Ordered 2 bikes on a Friday, and they arrived on Thursday. They were easy to put together, but as I was doing so I discovered a flaw in one of the seats. I called them Monday, and they told me to keep the seat I had, and would send me a new one. I received the new one on Friday. Prior to the sale I phoned with a number of questions. I do not trust companies without a phone contact. These guys answered their phone and all of my questions. I appreciate the ability to talk with someone. The price of the bikes were the same as other online services, but came with real people to talk to. I highly recommend them to anyone looking for a bike. Best prices and outstanding service. Frank


----------



## pacific (Feb 20, 2013)

My bike is from BikeShopWarehouse. I found them through their many listings on ebay - Buying my bike directly through their web site vs. ebay saved me $10.

Before I purchased, I had emailed them twice, and gotten responses within hours.

I ordered my bike and it arrived 2 days later and I couldn't be happier with the bike and the transaction.

I don't believe they are the same as the various other online bike shops like bikesdirect, because the bike I chose was only on their site and not on the others (a closeout 2011).


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

I think they are also in bed with bikeisland.com


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I noticed that they say, "Call for the best price. We are prohibited from listing it." Why is that? At face value it appears like a typical car dealership tactic to get you "in the door", so to speak, so that it's easier to close you.


----------



## EmblemCraig (Jun 5, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> I noticed that they say, "Call for the best price. We are prohibited from listing it." Why is that? At face value it appears like a typical car dealership tactic to get you "in the door", so to speak, so that it's easier to close you.


Some manufacturers have a "minimum advertised price", which means exactly what it sounds like. I bought a bike from them, and had no problems with the customer service, but they call you back instead of answering the phone. Otherwise the bikes were just Bikesdirect stuff, good prices and hodgepodge component setups.

Edit: Also this thread is 1.5 years old.


----------

